# Steelhead Stocking Info



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ODNR is loading up the Rocky!!! 

STOCKING OF STEELHEAD TROUT AT ROCKY RIVER


AKRON, OH - The Rocky River spring steelhead trout release is scheduled for Tuesday, May 4th, 2004, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Local youngsters and adults from the community have been invited to assist the ODNR Division of Wildlife to share in this unique outdoor experience.

"This is an excellent opportunity for the community to see how we manage our wildlife resources not only for the present but for future generations as well," said Phil Hillman, a Fish Management Supervisor for the division. "These fish, averaging about 6-9 inches in length, will some day grow into a mighty steelhead that these individuals can brag about catching. In the meantime, this learning experience should give the public a better appreciation for the resources we have," Hillman said.

The young steelhead were raised at the division's Castalia State Fish Hatchery, one of six state-operated hatcheries that produce some forty million fish annually. The stocking will take place at the Emerald Necklace Marina in the scenic park area of the Rocky River Reservation of Cleveland Metroparks on Tuesday May 4th, 2004 at 10:00 AM.

-30-

For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ODNR will be stocking 90,000(yes, that's 90-THOUSAND) steelhead tomorrow. That's in the Rocky alone. The fish are 6-9 inches long. 

Don't catch them all!!! LOL

Carl


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I realize your intentions were not to hurt the steelhead, but hopefully NO ONE will be fishing to the 90,000 steelhead smolts. 

J


----------

